# What would you miss least post SHTF?



## sisterpine (Jul 1, 2012)

Likely someone asked this before but I cant find it so I am wondering... If the world as we know it ceased to exist- say power gone or no more oil products, or even severe long term financial depression...what would you miss least.

I believe that I would least miss mechanical noises planes, trains, automobile, radios and televisions. How bout you?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Those idiots driving around with the windows down and the stereo cranked with loud rap music


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The entire cast of Glee, Oprah Winfrey and political campaign commercials.


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

Traffic, politicians, parent teacher meetings, telemarketing, sheople!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Ha, how about just idiots driving.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

My job. I don't hate it but I'd prefer my "job" to be tending a garden, animals, cutting firewood, maybe fishing ...doing chores...

I really won't miss dirtbags n crazy dependant social leeches n their enabling family's...the new social structure will take care of them...:thumbraise:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I thought of another one, nor sure how I could have missed it!

*LAWYERS*


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I thought of another one, nor sure how I could have missed it!
> 
> *LAWYERS*


Well for me it would be *BAD/EVIL/GREEDY* LAWYERS & POLITICIANS & LEO's.

There are good lawyers and LEO's that try to help people. Not so sure abou politicians... :dunno:

I'm not sure what else I would miss the least. Perhaps all the city noise, and rude people. I guess there could still be rude people...


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

I wouldn't miss the fast pace. 
People think they need more "conveniences" to make life "easier" when in fact things seem more complicated and busy than ever! I feel a slower pace is necessary to truly get all you can out of life.
When the SHTF I hope people will appreciate more of the "little" things that life is really all about.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

I would not miss all of the social networking sites and mindless tv that I'm currently addicted to. I think it will hurt at first (kind of like quitting smoking cold turkey) but will wind up being a good thing. No one needs THIS much information about their friends and celebrities.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Liberals. When the first order of business is to survive those who make social revolution their first order of business will be improving the gene pool of humanity by removing themselves from the gene pool.


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm not going to miss telephones. 
The telephone has to be the rudest invention ever. WHen it starts to ring, it creates a cacaphonous sound and interruots whatever you're doing until either you drop your current task and pay attention to it, or ignore it for a minute or so, by which time that grating, Godawful noise has already totally broken your train of thought. 

I will not misspaying student loans or car insurance, or worrying about my pay being cut because someone higher up the food chain wants a bigger bonus at the end of the year. 

I will not miss rap music, I will not miss country music. 

I will not miss being denied the opportunity to shoot dead on the spot any disgusting jock punk who talks dirty to my 14-year-old sister. 

I will not miss being denied a fundamental responsibility for my own survival, as opposed to a totally meaningless disassociation from life itself that comes from shift labor. 

I will not miss political parties, because all of my neighbors will no longer be Republican or Democratic, they'll be Americans and we'll all be in exactly the same boat and dependent on eachother for survival. 

I will not miss sales tax. 

I will not miss Honey Boo Boo. 

I will not, for that matter, miss any celebrity, legitimate or contrived. 

I will not miss being told when and where I cannot discharge my rifle, how or when I can hunt, and what for. 

I will not miss yuppie parents from three counties over soliciting funds for their son's high school football team. The little runt can do it himself, and I'm not gonna fund the competition. 

I will not miss the same Jehova's Witness door-to-door duo visiting me every two weeks, but I may miss dressing up in a peacoat and ushanka hat, addressing myself as Ivan Agitleid and telling them "In Soviet Russia, hell goes to you!"

I will not miss friends and coming up to me and trying to show me their latest Apple iWhatsit, because they see my car and my phone and think that perhaps I prefer simpler technology because I for whatever reason just don't understand how it works, or how much more full their life is after they upgraded to the latest version of smart-phone. 

I will not miss deposit slips. Or check books. 

There are a bunch of things I will not miss, but they're shadowed by the specter of my father's juvenile-onset diabetes. As soon as insulin supplies dry up, he basically has as long as it takes him to starve to death.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Reruns of "Murder She Wrote"

Don't tell my wife ! !


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Redtail said:


> There are a bunch of things I will not miss, but they're shadowed by the specter of my father's juvenile-onset diabetes. As soon as insulin supplies dry up, he basically has as long as it takes him to starve to death.


It doesn't sound like you come from stock which justs sits down and gives up when faced with a challenge, so why do that here? Make your own insulin. At least give it a try. It won't be as pure and effective as what comes from a pharmaceutical lab but it will be a damn site better than the alternative of no insulin at all.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Tolerance for the people whose sole apparent function in existing is to steal oxygen from the rest of the population.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I will not miss cell phones, the mountains of papers that come home from school that I need to examine in detail, going to work, driver's ed, my husband going to work, nosey neighbors, political commercials, liberals, having to be polite to women who get pedicures every 30 days, and cats.


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

I will not miss peoples obsession with FACEBOOK greesh


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I will not miss the endless barrage of TV reality shows. Life will be reality enough.


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

Bobbb said:


> It doesn't sound like you come from stock which justs sits down and gives up when faced with a challenge, so why do that here? Make your own insulin. At least give it a try. It won't be as pure and effective as what comes from a pharmaceutical lab but it will be a damn site better than the alternative of no insulin at all.


It's not me that's the problem. Well, no, let me rephrase that. 
Even if I had the necessary understanding of how to synthesize or derive complicated metabolic hormones from the pancreas of an animal that the old guy isn't already allergic to, he's already stated that he's not interested in trying to live on something that iffy.

But then, well... There are folks who would call me an ultra-left socialist here; they've never talked to my father before. 
I suppose things may change in the face of a disaster, so looking up insulin synthesis is on the to-do list now.

Alright, one more thing to add.

I will not miss hatemongering talk-show hosts turning the population at large, my father included, into zombies.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Redtail said:


> I suppose things may change in the face of a disaster, so looking up insulin synthesis is on the to-do list now.


My earlier comment inspired this post a few hours back. You could start there and branch outwards for more specific or more modern information.



> he's already stated that he's not interested in trying to live on something that iffy.


You know your old man better than any of us, but I've found that the talk is empty when the threat is far away, but when push comes to shove that's when viewpoints can change.

Another thing to consider here is whether diabetes runs in your family.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Dumb computer users. Stress of clients. Obama. Taxes. Diets. Atlanta traffic. Idiots who drive and refuse to use hands free devices with their cell phones. Rap and pop music


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

barking dogs


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

Main-stream media...beyond the shadow of all doubt, and without hesitation.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

The majority of "Americans" who are slowly draining the life from this country...who 150 years ago would be considered traitors...no i will not miss sheeple,college kids and politicians.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> The majority of "Americans" who are slowly draining the life from this country...who 150 years ago would be considered traitors...no i will not miss sheeple,college kids and politicians.


it's not all entirely their fault. Think about the progression...

Liberal philosophy takes over the public education system.
Parents continue to send their children to... the public education system
Noticing barely a blip, the public education system increases it's rhetoric and agenda
VOILA!!! we send the kids to a liberal education system where they are taught by teachers who only wanted the job because it's easy, they cant be fired, it pays well, and they get 3 months off every year (in some areas, yes, that is going away in others but they make it up in plenty of time off at other vacations)

So yeah, now you're going to blame the college students for being liberals? That's not fair. Blame the parents who didnt look after their kids. Didnt make sure their kids were taught how to critically think instead of doing the minimum to get by and pass.

Yep, the liberals in school today are a problem, but they didnt create that problem. They didnt even have a say in how it was being formed. We did.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I will not miss my kids electronics. :congrat:

And Redtail, I'm still going to be singing my country music when the SHTF, so you might want to stay away from southern Ohio.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I would not miss advertisers trying to convince everyone that they cant live without their product.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

alimoney.............


----------



## Conelrad (Sep 2, 2009)

Cheap dependable grid power, cause I know how much cost/effort it takes to make your own USEABLE electricity for more than subsistence living.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Anything outside my fence. Hehe


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Taxes, which take a substantial cut of my pay.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Conelrad said:


> Cheap dependable grid power, cause I know how much cost/effort it takes to make your own USEABLE electricity for more than subsistence living.


Agreed... it's not that I "don't know" how to make power or "can't" make it...

it is the knowing of how much effort is needed.

There is a line that must be crossed for each step: 
1st level is one 12 volt battery, solar, and LED/CFL lighting = EASY.
2nd level is powering a few simple kitchen appliances from a smallish (less than 1000 watts) inverter, with additional solar panels and batteries = DOABLE
3rd level is larger set-up (greater than 1000 watts) so that the clothes washer and large power tools can be used = TOUGHER
4th level is most conveniences of modern life, with maybe the exception being air conditioning. If natural gas or propane is easy to get you can also have a clothes dryer, water heater, gas range/oven, and possibly central heating. This level to obtain = DIFFICULT.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Smarmy self-important a-holes that are convinced of their own superiority.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

emilnon said:


> I wouldn't miss the fast pace.
> People think they need more "conveniences" to make life "easier" when in fact things seem more complicated and busy than ever! I feel a slower pace is necessary to truly get all you can out of life.
> When the SHTF I hope people will appreciate more of the "little" things that life is really all about.


Emilnon, I couldn't have said it better. I will miss least of all paying bills, taxes, insurance. Sail


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I thought this thread was a "things you Will miss" thread  If we r talking things I wont miss wow, bills, bills, more bills. Incompetent people. Trying to fit the square peg of me into the round hole of society we have created. Dont get me wrong our society has a lot of benefits (safety, rule of law, electricity, refrigeration, medical care, transportation, and 100 other creature comforts) but there will still be somethings I wont miss. Its gonna be a hard transition for everyone when shtf. Thats what I prep for. The transition. As long as I can make it through that then I hope to be alright. I wonder how long it will be.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Nope, there is a separate Will miss thread.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> I will not miss the endless barrage of TV reality shows. Life will be reality enough.


UNCLE JOE!!!!!!:wave: I WANT YOU TO TAKE YOUR TV(s) TO GOODWILL RIGHT NOW!!!!! :2thumb: Sail


----------



## Naturedude (Jun 29, 2012)

I would miss technology the least. Cable TV in particular.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

People that try to take what I have. I won't miss them.... Literally


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> I will not miss my kids electronics. :congrat:
> 
> And Redtail, I'm still going to be singing my country music when the SHTF, so you might want to stay away from southern Ohio.


If anyone tries taking away Johnny Cash, Flatt and Scruggs, Bill Monroe, etc., it's gonna be a bad, bad day. Mama bear might have her rifle leveled, safety off and three pounds on the trigger before I can even move.


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

"Journalists"


John


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Onebigelf said:


> "Journalists"
> 
> John


Too bad we don't have them anymore. Well that's not entirely true. You just don't see or hear them unless you really dig. We have news people that tell us what the higher ups allow them to tell us. I actually miss real journalist's right now.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

#1 Useless eaters.

#2 Politicians and other lawyers.

#3 Marketing experts.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

1) being the villain of conservatives anytime an debate comes up

2) professional sports

3) political correctness

4) certain morons who are not worth life in prison or the needle, but are worth a shotgun shell

5) bizarre fads (including diets people hawk)

6) pointless protests

7) fact free people


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

arrogant cops who serve and protect their own azzez, are never wrong and can do no wrong in their own minds.......won't miss 'em  one damn bit no siree'.........


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

I won't miss whining liberals, Feminists, or other useless government dependents (i.e. welfare zombies). I think the only "feminist" I'll miss at all is Tammy Bruce.

I won't miss Rosie O'Donnell, that chick (I don't remember her name), or any of these other useless, clueless, self-important celebrities with moronic, half-baked agendas/causes.

I won't miss TV much at all. I know this because I've rarely watched TV in almost 14 years!

I won't miss Democrats.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I wont miss waiting on a collapse. once it's here, I can accept that and deal with it and move on with what I have... until then, I have to continue making priorities, rationalizations and trying to cover every single possible angle I can. 

I dont wish for it, I'm not ready for it, but I'm definitely a lot more ready for it than I was last week, last month, last year, etc etc etc... and I wont miss the people that want to liberate my preps either. Literally. as mentioned above :beercheer:


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

My husbands ex (baby mama) lol. Sorry couldn't resist, been one of those days


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

brightstar said:


> My husbands ex (baby mama) lol.


My wife's abusive ex-husband. I have to believe Kismet/Fate will catch up to him, no one can be that evil and not have it blow up in his face eventually.

He is also 100 miles away in the middle of Dallas. I hope he tastes good to zombies.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

*The Short List*

Laws Against Shooting Those That Justly Deserve It
Unconstitutional Law, Rules and Regulations
Yuppie Scum Bags
Liberals
Religious Right Wingers
Entitlement Programs
Parasites
Drivers On Cell Phones
Corrupt LEO
Corrupt Politicians
Career Politicians
Religious Fanatics
All Muslims
Gang Bangers
Crack Whores
Rap aka *R*apist *A*nd* P*unk noise
Hip Hop
Junk Processed Food
Prisons
Cities
People that live in Cities
Feminists
Metro Sexual Sissy Girly Men
Gluttonous Insatiable Consumption
Chick Flicks


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

Stripclubs- and those who work/patron them!!!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Every time I was hungry again I would miss the wife's cats...


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

emilnon said:


> Stripclubs- and those who work/patron them!!!


I thought it was a miss least list not what we'd miss most. Nothing wrong with lovely young nubile ladies dancing naked. Not everyone has a smoking hot wife to pole dance for them. So clubs give them an opportunity to enjoy some of Gods greatest work. In my mind nothing God has created is more breath taking and awe inspiring as beautiful ladies.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

SHEEPLE!!! And their pathetic entitlement attitude. Like everyone else in the world is there to be at their beck and call. Those effers really make me want to crush some throats.....


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

I really dont know what I would not miss......things I dont like or agree with I ignore

As for Nosey neighbors....oh we will have LOTS more of them.
LEO we are going to have them as well
Country music that is NOT going away LOL Nazareth on a fiddle dont sound the same LOLOLOLOL
Cities ..we will need to join forces.
Teacher meetings...once things get stable there will be school and teachers will have to keep in touch with the parents..its a team effort. 
Lazy people will also be around and will learn how to work people better.
prisons there will be something to hold wrong doers...you cant kill them all. Think about things you did as a kid/teen should you have been shot on sight? 

Instead of looking forward how about figuring out a way to fix what is wrong and be ready to implement a better version. 

Gawd I am moving from religious right wing to libertarian


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

PC talk and the results of it.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

narcissistic jerks who use other people for traction to climb the ladder. I'm pretty fortunate that it's minimal where I'm at even in the corporate world, but as far as I'm concerned even one is one too many. same thing goes for leeches at work who survive simply because we're too nice to cull the herd. I'd gladly take on the extra work to offload a couple freeloaders who strive for mediocrity and consistently fail to achieve it.

liberals thinking they know how to spend my money better than I do. 

taxes. (see above)

Complacency. I do better when I'm challenged and honestly, I'm not anymore and haven't been in a long time, at least in regards to work and professional life.


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

MsSage said:


> Country music that is NOT going away LOL Nazareth on a fiddle dont sound the same


Correction: BLUEGRASS will not be going anywhere because it is wonderful music that requires little more than instruments and talented musicians.

Country has become a commercial monster consistent of booze, sex, trucks and drum machines.


----------



## FutureReferenceFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

The lie of the American Dream.


----------



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

My house and stuff.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Redtail said:


> Correction: BLUEGRASS will not be going anywhere because it is wonderful music that requires little more than instruments and talented musicians.
> 
> Country has become a commercial monster consistent of booze, sex, trucks and drum machines.


I stand corrected LOL
Todays country is what I use to listen to back in High School .....Southern Rock


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

.....Magus


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> .....Magus


You get banned, obviously temporarily and come right back like this.

:beercheer:


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

hmmmm seems weird they come back right after magus says he will be off line for a bit........


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> .....Magus


Ignore children want to bes... And hey will get bored and go away...


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

My Boss, LOL
Annoying people that drive and talk on cell and cut you. Self centered, egotistical jerks. People who judge too quickly.


----------



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

What's going in with Magus? Did I miss something here.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Zonation said:


> What's going in with Magus? Did I miss something here.


Computer issue, he'll be back when he can.


----------



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

Oh...that's all. I thought it was something bigger. Oh well.


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

Magus is intense and eccentric. ExpertSurvivalistRanger is a mallninja. Those personality types don't get along well and this particular clash has had some especially amusing results. 

Another to add: I will not miss my 15-year-old sister's sleepovers.


----------

